# Newbie Help with Moneywort



## Donetta (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm trying to decide what I should do with my Moneywort. The tank has been planted for almost 3 weeks. I replanted the moneywort like three times before I felt like I did it right. The moneywort has been replanted for a little over one week now and it is starting to grow. I planted the Moneywort in the back of the tank and some of the stems have melted and died. I have a 10 gal with two 10 watt CFLs and the lights are on 12 hours a day. I'm trying to figure out if I should change my lighting or just replace the plant with a low light plant.

I have a Lily bulb blooming and I know it will probably cause a lot of shade. In addition, I'm waiting on the frog bit that I ordered to add to the tank. I want the tank to be somewhat shady because eventually I'm going to add a Betta. In addition, I want to add a couple of plants in front of the Moneywort. My question is do I need to add more light? Will it be enough light if I have floating plants anyway? Will I even be able to put other plants in front of the Moneywort if I increased my lights?

At this point I'm hesitant to take the plant out because I don't want to disrupt the balance of the tank and have an algae out break. 

I also want to mention I have brown algae on my sword and DIY cave. I took the cave out and rinsed it, but it did not come off. Only some of it came off the plant.

Thanks, Donetta


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about brown algae, every tank has this. Just add some Otocinclus ones the tank has cycled (zero nitrite). As far as I know moneywort is not that light demanding, but swapping it for another plant can always be done.


----------



## Donetta (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes, I decided to just switch the plant out. Thank you.


----------

